# Opie and Anthony



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

Would you order Sirius if O&A were to be hired to work for them? I personally feel it is a no brainer for Sirius to make the move and hire them. On the NY radio message board there is alot of talk and excitement about the move. Do u think it is a good or bad idea?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I would probably buy the competition if they began hiring such "talent". I look at satellite radio as a way to get away from the crap on the FM band.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I highly doubt O&A would be on Sirius, but I don’t know what they're up to now a days, if they want to continue where they left off, they should try o align themselves with XM, since XM has a dedicated shock jock channel. But Sirius would be good too. While I never had the opportunity to listen to O&A, I have listened to Don and Mike and of coarse Stern. Personally I think it would be great for the satellite radio industry to get these shows be it Sirius, XM or both, but it is very unlikely. Plus I believe Don and Mike are Infinity produced. While I enjoy listening to shock jocks, the additions of Opie and Anthony, Don and Mike or even Howard to Sirius wouldn’t be heavy enough to make me get Sirius. I just enjoy listening to two local shock jocks, Shredd and Reagan here in Buffalo. I know they’ll never be on satellite radio and why should they be. Besides as few thousand WNYers, the rest of the nation wouldn’t want to hear two guys from Buffalo.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I miss O&A and really may consider Sirus if they hired them. Right now I am leaning toward XM and would definitely think twice if they were on Sirus.
It would be great to have WOW again. (Whip um Out Wednesday) again. But this time it would be truly nationwide!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

If O&A were to continue their careers on Satellite Radio, I would be a faithful subscriber. My husband started listening to them and got me addicted to the show. He now surfs E-bay searching for cd's of their shows. It would be his dream come true if they were to resurface. BRING BACK O&A!


----------

